# Easel Issue



## oriecat (May 25, 2004)

Recently I noticed that I was getting a little black line on my prints at the top, like 1/8 inch away from the edge.  At first, I thought maybe it was a camera issue with my new old camera, because I didn't notice it on prints from other cameras, but then this weekend, I did, and I noticed that if I crop the top at all, then the light from the enlarger is reflecting on the easel and making the line on the print.  I could even see the line, and it went away when I moved the edge of the print in.  Is that just really weird?  Has anyone experienced something like that?  I am thinking I will try maybe putting some tape on the edge and see if it stops the reflection.


PS  - It's a two blade easel.


----------



## Solarize (May 26, 2004)

Thats strange.  I had a problem with light reflecting of the easil blades and creating flare on the print edges, most noticably on lighter tones. Using masking tape solved the problem, though I dont know why your getting black marks..........maybe someone else does?


----------



## windycitylover (May 27, 2004)

Well, you know... It shouldn't be that big of a deal. After all, if you're going to present them the way you should (matted or mounted), the little black line won't matter, unless it's actually on the image, and not just at the top of the print.


----------



## oriecat (May 28, 2004)

It is on the image, about 1/8 of an inch from the edge, as I stated above.  How would an easel print outside of the image?


----------



## Solarize (May 28, 2004)

windycitylover said:
			
		

> Well, you know... It shouldn't be that big of a deal. After all, if you're going to present them the way you should (matted or mounted), the little black line won't matter, unless it's actually on the image, and not just at the top of the print.



I disagree, there isnt a correct way to present an image (matted or mounted).  For many of my prints, I simply stick them into a presentation folder without a window mount.


----------



## windycitylover (May 28, 2004)

Solarize said:
			
		

> windycitylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then a black line isn't going to matter.


----------



## oriecat (May 28, 2004)

Huh?!?


----------



## TheProf (Jun 2, 2004)

Uh ya not really sure what thats about.  Anyway sounds like you might have a scratch on the black paint of the blade maybe?? Taping is a good idea but might alter the clean line from the blade.  Try a sharpe or matt black paint.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 2, 2004)

It's not the blade doing it, but the outside edge of the easel.  (Two blade only)  And it's yellow I think?  Hard to remember since I never look at it in the light hehe.  I haven't tried to remedy this yet, so I will try the tape first then maybe look at just painting the whole thing...


----------



## Solarize (Jun 7, 2004)

windycitylover said:
			
		

> Solarize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :?  but it will if its on the image and a window mount isnt covering the mark, or unless the image is cropped after printing.


----------

